# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس المنهجية في طلب العلم >  أسماء الكتب المتشابهة وما تسببه من إشكالات

## أبو مالك العوضي

أسماء الكتب المتشابهة وما تسببه من إشكالات 

الحمد لله الذي علم بالقلم، علم الإنسان ما لم يعلم، والصلاة والسلام على أفضل العرب والعجم، وعلى آله وأصحابه ذوي المكارم والمفاخر والهمم، ومن تبعهم بإحسان على طريق أمم.

أما بعد؛

فإن المتتبع لأسماء المدونات والتصانيف عند أهل العلم يجد التشابه بينها كثيرا جدا، والتماثل التام يوجد أحيانا، والتماثل الجزئي يوجد كثيرا.

وأحيانا يكون طولُ اسم الكتاب سببا داعيا لأهل العلم إلى ذكره باختصار؛ فيقع الالتباس والاشتباه أكثر، حتى إنه قد يقع لكثير من أهل العلم الاقتصارُ على كلمة واحدة من اسم الكتاب المحالِ عليه؛ فيبقى الناظر حائرا في الكتاب المقصود، ويحتاج إلى دقيق النظر ومراعاة قرائن الحال ومعرفة كتب هذا الفن، ومعرفة المؤلف ومصره، وشيوخه وثقافة عصره، إلى غير ذلك مما يحتاجه لتحديد المراد.

ولم أقف على تصنيف في هذا الباب على خَطَرِه، وإن كانت الإشارةُ إليه من أهل العلم في الجذاذات والمطايا كثيرة، ومواضعُ التنبيه عليه من أهل التحقيق والمتضلعين به غزيرة.

ومن العجيب في هذا الباب أن تجد المؤلف الواحد يضع أكثر من مصنف وينحله الاسم نفسه!

كما وقع للإمام جلال الدين السيوطي في كتابه (جمع الجوامع) الذي يطلق عليه (الجامع الكبير) وهو الكتاب الذي جمع فيه ما اطلع عليه من الأحاديث، فقد صنف السيوطي كتابا آخر أسماه (جمع الجوامع) أيضا، وهو متن شامل وجيز العبارة في النحو، وهو الذي شرحه بكتابه (همع الهوامع).

دعك من اختلاط هذا الكتاب بكتاب تقي الدين السبكي (جمع الجوامع) وهو من المتون المشهورة في أصول الفقه، وقد قلد السيوطيُّ السبكيَّ في تقديمه لهذا الكتاب بأن ذكر أنه جمعه من زهاء مائة مصنف، فاقتبس الاسم كما اقتبس المزية!.

ووقع للسيوطي أيضا تسمية كتابه (الأشباه والنظائر) في القواعد والضوابط الفقهية، مع أنه سمى كتابه في النحو (الأشباه والنظائر) أيضا!

وهناك كتب من هذا الباب ولكنها لا تكاد تشكل على أحد لما جرى عليه أهل العلم من الاصطلاح في التسمية، كالمسانيد المختلفة التي تنسب لمصنفها كمسند أحمد ومسند بقي بن مخلد ومسند الدارمي ومسند الشافعي ... إلخ.
وكذلك كتب السنن المختلفة كالسنن الأربعة وسنن البيهقي والدارقطني وسعيد بن منصور ... إلخ
فلا تكاد تجد من ينسب لهذه الكتب شيئا إلا ويضيف الاسم إلى المصنف وعلى ذلك جرى العمل، فارتفع الاشتباه.

ولكن الإشكال يحدث كثيرا حينما تقرأ مثلا (ذكره في الزاد) فلا تعرف هل يقصد زاد المستقنع، أو زاد المعاد، أو زاد المسلم، أو زاد المسافر ... إلخ
ولكن هذه الكتب في فنون مختلفة مما ييسر معرفة الكتاب المطلوب.

ولكن يزداد الأمر سوءا حينما يختصر المؤلف اسم الكتاب المحال عليه ويكون في بابه كثير من الكتب، بأن يقول مثلا: (ذكره في التحفة)، فلا تعرف أي تحفة من التحف يريد، ولعل عدد المصنفات المسماة بالتحفة بالعشرات إن لم تكن بالمئات!

أو يقول مثلا: (ذكره في الإنصاف) (نقله في الشرح) (قاله في الفتح) ... إلخ

ولهذه الأسباب كان من الأهمية بمكان لطالب العلم وللمحقق خاصة أن يكون منتبها لهذا الأمر، عارفا بالأسماء المتشابهة، محترزا من الزلل في الخلط بينها.

وقد أردت أن أشارك إخواني بهذه العجالة، لعل الله يفتح عليهم بما يفيدون به أخاهم الضعيف، فإن المرء قليل بنفسه كثير بإخوانه.


أخوكم ومحبكم/ أبو مالك العوضي

----------


## أبو حماد

> أسماء الكتب المتشابهة وما تسببه من إشكالات 
> ولكن يزداد الأمر سوءا حينما يختصر المؤلف اسم الكتاب المحال عليه ويكون في بابه كثير من الكتب، بأن يقول مثلا: (ذكره في التحفة)، فلا تعرف أي تحفة من التحف يريد، ولعل عدد المصنفات المسماة بالتحفة بالعشرات إن لم تكن بالمئات!
> أو يقول مثلا: (ذكره في الإنصاف) (نقله في الشرح) (قاله في الفتح) ... إلخ
> ولهذه الأسباب كان من الأهمية بمكان لطالب العلم وللمحقق خاصة أن يكون منتبها لهذا الأمر، عارفا بالأسماء المتشابهة، محترزا من الزلل في الخلط بينها.



موضوع طريف وجميل.
هناك بعض الكتب المبهمة في السياق لكنها تكون معروفة لدى القارئ والعارف بمنهج المؤلف، وكما يقع التشابه في أسماء الكتب فإنه يقع في أسماء الإعلام وأوصافهم، كما في " تقي الدين " و " شيخ الإسلام " و " شيخنا "، ونحو ذلك، وغالب هذا النوع من التشابه يكون لغير المتمرس، وأما من سبر مصطلحات المؤلف أو عرف طريقته فإنه لا يستشكل ذلك.

والله أعلم.

----------


## أبو ذر الفاضلي

الحقيقة أن ما ذكرته قد يكون من المشاكل العويصة إن كان المؤلف يشير الى نص في علم ما ، وهناك أكثر من كتاب يحمل هذا الاسم ، أما إن جرت الإشارة الى كتاب في علم ما فينظر القارئ هل هناك أكثر من كتاب أو لا ، فإن لم يكن فالمشكلة محلولة ، مثلا : يقول مؤلف عند كلامه عن مسائل لغوية قاله في الأشباه ، فهو بالتأكيد ليس كتاب الأشباه الأصولي .
وبعض المؤلفين يشير الى موارده في مستهل كتابه لذا من الضروري الرجوع إليها لمعرفة مثل هذه الإشارات .
ومن ناحية أخرى فقد يكثر المؤلف الإشارة الى اسم الكتاب ، مرة بقوله مثلا : قاله في المبسوط ، وفي مرة أخرى يقول قاله السرخسي في المبسوط ، فعلم أنه قصد المبسوط للسرخسي لا غيره من الكتب التي تحمل اسم المبسوط وهي كثيرة في الفقه الحنفي .
والحقيقة أن الخبرة لها دور كبير في التعرف على هذه الكتب ، وعملي طوال سنين في تحقيق المخطوطات نفعني في الوقوف على كثير من الكتب المتشابهة ، وما ذكرته من منافع التجربة .
والله ولي التوفيق

----------


## محمد خلف سلامة

جزاكم الله خيراً ، وينظر هذا الرابط :
صيانة الفضلاء عن الخلط بين أسامي العلماء
فله تعلق بموضوعنا هذا .

----------


## تلميذ الأئمة

جُزيتَ خيرا أبا مالك ..

يقول شيخنا الشيخ عبدالكريم الخضير -في كلامٍ له انقله بمعناه- : أن العلماءَ إذا اختصروا زاد المستقنع قالوا له : (الزاد) , وإذا أرادوا اختصار زاد المعاد قالوا : (الهدي) .

محبك ,,

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

وفقكم الله وسدد خطاكم
وما ذكره الشيخ عبد الكريم الخضير إنما هو عند من أراد التفريق بين الكتابين، لأنه لا يخفى أن بعض العلماء يقولون عن زاد المعاد: الزاد أيضا.
والحافظ ابن حجر في الفتح كثيرا ما يقول: قال صاحب الهدي.

----------


## مسلمة فلسطينية

بارك الله فيكم جميعا.

----------


## أبو الفرج المنصوري

وأحيانًا يقول الشارح: وهذا الحديث ذكره صاحب مشارق الأنوار بلفظة كذا ، فهل مشارق الأنوار للقاضي عياض ، أم مشارق الأنوار للصاغاني.
وأحيانًا يقول صاحب المطالع ، فهل هو مطالع الأنوار لابن قُرقٌول ، أم مطالع الأسرار للهروي ،
وفتح الباري هل لابن رجب أم لابن حجر
وكذلك في الشيوخ فيقول مثلًا:  قال ابن الانباري ، فهل يقصد أبا البركات ، أم أبا بكر
وغيره كثير
ولكن هذا الأمر لا يأتي إلا بالدربة والخبرة والممارسة

----------


## القارئ المليجي

> ووقع للسيوطي أيضا تسمية كتابه (الأشباه والنظائر) في القواعد والضوابط الفقهية، مع أنه سمى كتابه في النحو (الأشباه والنظائر) أيضا!


جزاك الله خيرا يا أبا مالك على مواضيعك القيمة.
كنت في السنة الأولى في كلية دار العلوم وتردَّد أمامي اسم كتاب الإمام السيوطي في النحو (الأشباه والنظائر).
فأول ما جاء معرض الكتاب أردت شراء الكتاب مع كتيبات أخرى، ولا أذكر هل تصفحته عند الشراء أم لا.
المهم أني فوجئت بعد هذا أنه ليس في النحو، وإنما هو في أصول وقواعد فقه الشافعية.
ووضعوا في آخره منظومة في المسائل التي لا يعذر فيها بالجهل، وليست للسيوطي ولا لها علاقة بالكتاب، بل صاحبها مالكي.
ولم أستطع الاستفادة من كتاب السيوطي ....
لكني استفدت - ولله الحمد - من المنظومة التي في آخر الكتاب، خاصَّة حين أُهدي إليَّ شرح الشيخ محمد الأمير الكبير لها، والذي كان هدية مع أحد أعداد مجلة الأزهر.
... ......
أيضا من أسماء الكتب المتشابهة: كتب "الإرشاد" للخليلي، الذي هو في بعض علوم الحديث، وكتاب "الإرشاد في القراءات العشر" لأبي العز القلانسي الواسطي.
وقد كنت كتبت في مشاركة لي قبل هذا:




> في ترجمة عبد الله بن منصور بن عمران - ابن الباقلاني، في "سير أعلام النبلاء" أكثر من خطأ في سطر واحد؛ وهذا من الطَّرائف، والله المستعان.
> قال المصنِّف:
> وقَالَ المُحَدِّثُ مُحَمَّد بن أحْمَدَ بنِ الحَسَنِ الوَاسِطِيّ: قرَأ ابْنُ البَاقِلاَّنِيّ على أبي العِزِّ بِـ (الإِرشَاد) ومَا سِوَى ذَلِكَ، فَإِنَّهُ كَانَ يَزوره.
> 
> 1- محقق سير الأعلام (محققا هذا الجزء 21/ بشار عواد معروف ومحيي هلال السرحان) علَّق على كتاب الإرشاد هكذا:
> يعني كتاب "الإرشاد" للخليلي!!!
> 
> أقول: طبعًا المترجَم له مقرئ، وهو تلميذ أبي العز القلانسي، وكتاب أبي العز (الإرشاد في القراءات العشر) المسمى "إرشاد المبتدي وتذكرة المنتهي" هو المراد.
> 2- (بـ (الإرشاد) ومَا سِوَى ذَلِكَ، فَإِنَّهُ كَانَ يَزوره) انقلب المعنى المراد، والصواب: (بـ (الإرشاد)، ومَا سِوَى ذَلِكَ فَإِنَّهُ كَانَ يُزوِّرُه).

----------


## محمد أمنزوي

وقد أصاب النسخ المرفوعة من "المكتبة الشاملة" ما أصابها مما له علاقة بما ذكرتم مشكورين، كما نوهت عليه في الفقرة رقم (9) من من مشاركة سابقة لي بعنوان "الشاملة التي نريد"
وبالمناسبة يمكن التأكد مما ذكره الأستاذ العوضى من الشاملة نفسها، فمثلا إذا كتبت كلمة "تحفة" في خانة البحث تحت قائمة التصفية الرئيسية يخرج لك حوالي 60 عنوانا...

----------


## محمود النجار

هذه مشكله كبيرة تسبب حيرة لطلاب العلم ولكن فى رأيى ان يذكر المؤلف اسم الكتاب كاملا حتى لايحدث خلط

----------


## مجيد محمد

من فترة والعبد الفقير يبحث لعل أحدا من القدامى ألف كتابا في هذه المسألة فلم يظهر له أحد ، والعلماء ألفوا في المفترق والمتفق والمؤتلف والمختلف - وبعضهم يجعلهما بمعنى واحد – في تشابه أسماء الرجال وكناهم وألقابهم ، وفي أسماء البلدان والقبائل وغيرها ؛ لما في الأمر من خطورة ، وقد جمعت عددا لا بأس به من تشابه أسماء الكتب ، وفي النية استخراجها إن أراد الله في كتاب إن كان في العمر أيام ، بيد أن مثل هذا الأمر يحتاج إلى صبر وكثرة النظر في كتب الرجال والمؤلفات ، ولا سيما المفاتيح منها.

----------

